# I'm a bit on the cheap side



## Dusty56

Dude , that's not Maple , it's Pine !


----------



## 8iowa

I just received the speed reducer accessory that will provide speeds in the 700 to 100 rpm range. This will allow drilling with forstner bits up to 3 1/2 inches.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have a set that I am looking to replace. This has been helpful.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

There is unfortunately a lot of tool snobbery out there if it doesn't have the correct brand name it is useless without trying it .I buy these drills and they are fine and also I stopped buying dewalt as I found it to be overpriced and not very well made I had a palm sander which used to heat up so much you couldn't hold it after ten minutes I got a rain cheque on that one I now bnuy my stuff more carefully some things you are better to pay the money and get a good machine but not always.Alistair


----------



## SST

Dusty, if that's pine, I made a whole table out if the wrong wood. -SST


----------



## Zuki

Tks for the review. Would never have tought of looking at these.


----------



## oldskoolmodder

My set of Forstner bits is 20 years old, but they look like new, even the case does. I paid at the time Near $100 for a no name. They serve me well, BUT, I shop at and even have a few "around the house" Harbor Freight tools, so I won't "jock" them at all. Some of the things you see at the big box stores are available at Harbor Freight for far less. The problem is that they aren't always close, unless you live in a big city setting in the U.S. I'm hard on tools, so I'd rather replace a $20 tool a few times, that would cost $150 if it had the Dewalt name on it.


----------



## juniorjock

SST, I have the same set of bits and I agree that they get the job done. I've had mine for about two years and have had no problems. I very seldom have any tear out especially if I'm using a backer board.
-JJ


----------



## jimc

Thanks for the review. I need to replace my 8 bit set and this looks like a good choice at a very reasonable price.

Jim


----------

